# looking for a new hat-ideas



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

i have always wore ball cap style hat....i am looking for a hat that will shade the ears and face more.. most of the straw type hats are two large....any ideas or pics appreciated........


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

You might want to consider a military "boonie hat".


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll second that.I always wore baseball caps too,but the wife bought some boonies for the boys,i liked the look of em an got one for myself as well.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

you can always modify the boonie w/ a liberal amount of starch & shaping.

Cabin Fever
that is just wrong putting an army patch on a Marine boonie.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

My DH wears a boonie style hat from the Army Navy store


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i have 2 different boonies 1 with some mesh in the top sides to keep me from being a hot head and another that has misqitonetting sewn to the brim very handy when used with a long work shirt and gloves to go picking tomatoes, berries or what ever you like they all seem to involve misqitoes here 

sometimes if they are real thick i add ear plugs the buzzing drives a person mad after a while even if you kno they arn't biting your face i have had 30-40 on the netting tring to figure out how they were going to get me 

i have a straw hat also but they break to easy and don't pack well


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I Like my Tilley hat....

I got the original several years back- I scoffed at the idea of a 50.00 hat until i tried it... I then bought another for me and one for my dad...

Good stuff!

http://www.tilley.com/detail.asp?catId=13&gender=m&extractBy=CategoryId&id=1&productNo=T3


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I always like this Hat.










big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

A nice Sombraro with those little hangy ball things makes a real fashion statement.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

I have a boonie style hat from Dorfman Pacific. $15, SPF fabric, mesh panel, little tightener dealie, fits easily in my pocket!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

My favorite is still the "Jones Hat".
Example:
http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...1&categoryId=18898&productId=33127&qs=3009651

They come in many colors, some have the hat band that pulls down over the ears for cold weather, or fold down the rim to make a smaller version of the Boonie hat.
Or they make light weight ones for hot weather.

I do like my oil cloth Boonie hat that I got free with my metal detector, but half the time I fold up the back and sides, so it looks like a Jones hat anyway.
That way it doesn't interfere with my bow at full draw.


----------



## Trisha-MN (May 10, 2002)

I have a couple of friends who had been using ball caps too but wanted ear protection and more of a brim. They got Tilly hats too and so far really like them. I am balking at the price of them also, but I'm going to keep my out for a sale and will probably try one - right now I wear a bucket hat but it gets rather warm in the sun.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

hunter63 said:


> My favorite is still the "Jones Hat"...



...you and Red Green!


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I just use my ball type hats and a bandaners tucked under and hanging down when I want the extra shade. Keeps my neck and ears covered, gives me something to wipe sweat or wipe my nose and for a buck apiece you can get a big collection of bandaners.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> ...you and Red Green!


Been told I look like him, especially when I wear mine, guess I gotta get me some of those red and green suppenders.......... and some more duck tape........


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

The Tilley hat. It's also a very popular hat that many Canadians vouche for.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the tilley hats are real nice but kind of $$ but come with a lifetime garantee

http://www.rutabaga.com/product.asp?pid=1018005

but at 68 dollars i don't have one yet


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

Here's another vote for the Tilley. We gave my dad grief for years about his...now we all own one. Best hat you will ever buy and also probably the last!

Mike


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Glengarry's, Balmoral's, and "noggin wraps" be the best sort of head coverings, but too, and just for druthers, a Fedora is ever in reach when I leave the cottage.


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

This kind! 

http://www.hipsterama.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/johnny-depp-tan-hat.jpg

Or go for the Gentleman Farmer look and get a little straw panama hat or something. Old men look great in 'em, and when younger men wear them, I want to marry them. A good rugged leather Fedora a la Indiana Jones is good, too.

(Yeah, I'm a girl. It's all about how you look in it. Sunburned neck? I don't care, as long as you look good!)


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

www.fedoralounge.com All you'll ever need, or want, to know about hats. Personally, I'm fond of $7.00 Walmart Panama Jack's, but they only last a couple months. Skin cancer demands I wear something and being a 7 1/4" long oval my choices are very limited.


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

A pic of my fishing hat.


----------



## quietstar (Dec 11, 2002)

I have to stick with my "Go to ----" Hat (Danang 64). Still sheds rain and blocks this Texas sun. More important...I'ts lucky and you can't buy that from Tilley or stetson ...Glen


----------

